#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-04-23
<teolemon> qui peut me confirmer que les traductions sont bien arrivées dans synaptic
<teolemon> et software centre
<teolemon> de mon côté j'ai l'impression que c'est bon
<teolemon> YoBoY
<teolemon> toi qui disait que ça n'arriverait jamais :-P
<ti_tux> Salut tout le monde
<ti_tux> quelqu'un comprend la fin de cette phrase :
<ti_tux> Additionally they allow the Dolphin file manager to create thumbnails for this file format and Okular to display the open the files.
<ti_tux> ?
<YoBoY> coquille à mon avis dans la construction de la phrase ti_tux
<ti_tux> c'était pour avoir confirmation merci
<YoBoY> amha ça devrait être "to display the files" uniquement vu que ça parle de okular (qui est un visualisateur d'imagine si je ne me trompe pas)
<ti_tux> okular c'est plus un lecteur de pdf mais il peut lire certaines images aussi
<ti_tux> pour moi ce serait plus pour afficher un aperçu des pages dans un des panneaux mais not sure
<ti_tux> vous avez une façon particulière de signaler ce genre de bug sur lp, ou il me suffit simplement d'ouvrir un rapport de bug normal ?
<YoBoY> rapport de bug normal il me semble, mais je ne suis pas spécialiste de ce type de bugs. cqfd93 ?
<cqfd93> euh, oui ! Salut à tous !
<cqfd93> je sais pas de quel bug vous parlez mais j'en ai signalé pas mal sur launchpad, toujours en cliquant sur "Bug" et en donnant le plus de renseignement possible pour identifier la chaîne et le bug, avec une proposition de correction si possible
<ti_tux> cqfd93, https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/raring/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/fr/18805/+translate
<ti_tux> fin de la deuxieme phrase
<cqfd93> oui, ça devrait probablement être "to display the files"
<cqfd93>  ti_tux: tu as signalé le bug ?
<teolemon> hello
<teolemon> les traductions sont arrivées chez vous ?
<cqfd93> pas encore vérifié
<cqfd93> un exemple précis à regarder ?
<teolemon> les paquets traduits avant lundi
<teolemon> j'ai l'impression que c'est bon de mon côté
<teolemon> je vois plein de trucs que j'ai traduits
<teolemon> et pour la lentille
<teolemon> j'ai un patch
<teolemon> de mvo
<teolemon> qui va l'appliquer au plus vite
<cqfd93> je met à jour ma vm raring, ça prend du temps...
<teolemon> un refresh all devrait suffir
<teolemon> pour voir les descriptions
<cqfd93> "refresh all" ???
<teolemon> sudo apt-get update
<cqfd93> ah oui, je l'ai fait
<ti_tux> cqfd93 non je le ferai demain maintenant
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-04-25
<YoBoY> Personne d'autre que Pierre pour le repas de ce samedi soir ?
<cqfd93> Salut YoBoY!
<cqfd93> En ce début de vacances scolaires de la région parisienne, ça n'est pas complètement étonnant
<YoBoY> genre tout le monde part en vacances :)
<cqfd93> :-)
<YoBoY> t'es pas en région parisienne cqfd93 ? :p
<cqfd93> si!
<cqfd93> je suis dans le 9³ ! ;-)
<YoBoY> et t'es pas inscrite ? nan mais Allo, quoi ! t'es une super traductrice et t'es pas inscrite :D
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-04-26
<teolemon> YoBoy ?
<teolemon> YoBoY
<teolemon> il y a quoi dans l'iso francophone qu'on pourrait réintégrer ou corriger dans ubuntu vanilla ?
<teolemon> en termes de bogues de traductions ?
<YoBoY> pas compris la question
<teolemon> de truc qu'on pourrait régler pour l'ensemble des locales/pays ?
<teolemon> en quoi consistent les modifs ?
<YoBoY> pack de langue complet, pré selection du fr, favoris firefox…
<teolemon> il n'est pas complet sinon ?
<YoBoY> mais demande sur admins, c'est là que ça se passe ;)
<teolemon> ok
<YoBoY> non, en live il est pas complet
<YoBoY> une fois que t'as fini d'installer et si tu es branché à internet, c'est complet
<YoBoY> (dans la version standard)
<teolemon> autre petite question
<teolemon> serait-il possible de modifier les liens du pied de page de traduire.ufr ?
<teolemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-fr-traduire/+bug/1097496
<teolemon_> cqfd93
<teolemon_> cadeau
<teolemon_> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/raring/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/fr/73273/+translate
<teolemon_> :-)
<cqfd93> teolemon_: :-)
<teolemon_> hello ti_tux
<ti_tux> salut teolemon_
<cqfd93> bonne nuit tout le monde !
<ti_tux> les traductions qu'on fait sont synchronisées à un moment avec l'upstream ?
<teolemon_> oui, je discute avec debian
<teolemon_> ils ont des arrières pensées liées au fait qu'on s'appuie sur Google Translate
<teolemon_> et ils vérifie légalement
<teolemon_> vérifient
<teolemon_> mais j'ai obtenu une opinion légale qui confirme ce que je pense
<teolemon_> càd qu'il n'y a pas de pb
<teolemon_> donc oui
<teolemon_> ça sera upstreamé chez Debian
<teolemon_> et ça redescendra dans toutes les distros dérivées
<teolemon_> et pas seulement ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu
<ti_tux> ah parce que les traductions automatiques s'appuyent sur google, je ne savais pas
<ti_tux> très bien si tout ça remonte
<ti_tux> donc jusqu'à maintenant ça veut dire que rien n'a jamais été remonté ?!
<ti_tux> :O
<teolemon_> re
<teolemon_> non
<teolemon_> je me suis intéressé récemment à la question
<teolemon_> avant rien n'avait été fait
<teolemon_> et les relations debian ubuntu n'étaient pas très développées
<teolemon_> et debian n'a jamais été très énergique sur les ddtp non plus
<teolemon_> c'est tellement énorme que personne n'a jamais osé les traduire
<ti_tux> ça pour être énorme c'est un bon gros tas c'est clair
<teolemon_> notre méthode est la bonne
<teolemon_> on va régler le problème une bonne fois pour toute
<teolemon_> et on sera devant tous les autres app store
<teolemon_> que ce soit apple ou microsoft
<ti_tux> quelle méthode ?
<teolemon_> la semi-automatisation
<ti_tux> ok
<teolemon_> et la validation selon l'importance du paquet
<teolemon_> quand je vois la richesse des applis disponibles
<ti_tux> donc quand vous relisez les suggestions, vous le faîtes suivant son importance aussi ?
<teolemon_> nightmonkey permet de trier par importance
<teolemon_> autant commencer par les applis les plus populaires
<teolemon_> en tout cas je fais comme ça
<ti_tux> nightmonkey te permet de voir s'il y a de nouvelles suggestions ?
<ti_tux> pas vu ça
<ti_tux> je suis d'accord sur le principe de valider les paquets les plus populaires/mieux notés
<ti_tux> mais à un moment c'est bien aussi de valider les autres paquets
<ti_tux> perso parfois quand je n'ai pas envie de me casser trop la tête je prends des petites descriptions dont le paquet n'est pas forcément populaire ni même noté
<ti_tux> une petite remarque en passant je vois encore "greffon" au lieu de module externe pour des paquets KDE validés très récemment... pas très grave en somme mais bon
<teolemon_> non
<teolemon_> je veux dire la traduction
<teolemon_> je valide tout
<teolemon_> j'essaie de faire des propositions sur les paquets les plus populaires
<teolemon_> mais je valide quelque soit le paquet
<teolemon_> tu as le nom du paquet ?
<teolemon_> n'hésite pas à faire une suggestion alternative
<teolemon_> et ça sera corrigé
<ti_tux> ah justement si je fais une nouvelle suggestion sur un paquet qui possède déjà une traduction, t'as un voyant qui clignotera pour te le signaler ?
<ti_tux> je te cache pas que j'ai déjà fait des suggestions sur ce genre de paquets ça me démangeait trop ;)
<ti_tux> non je n'ai pas pensé à noter les paquets en question mais si j'en revois je copie/collerai ici
<ti_tux> sur le framapad pour Kubuntu, les liens que tu as mis, ce sont que les ddtp pour la logithèque ou pour tous les paquets ?
<ti_tux> t'avais fait un tri sur les mots qt et kde je suppose ?
<teolemon_> oui
<teolemon_> voila la vue d'ensemble
<teolemon_> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/raring/+lang/fr
<teolemon_> il y a un lien vers les choses non traduites
<teolemon_> il y a un peu de backlog
<teolemon_> mais on écluse
<teolemon_> donc n'hésite pas à nous en rajouter des tonnes et des tonnes
<teolemon_> il y a aussi mes propres suggestions à valider par un autre relecteur
<teolemon> re
<ti_tux> Bonne nuit à tous
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-04-27
<Flo___> Bonjour :-)
<teolemon> de la relecture dans les ddtp
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/raring/+lang/fr
<teolemon> pour les relecteurs
